# RS Fit and Handling Questions



## bdr (Dec 18, 2010)

Forgive the long post. I have a question for those who know the RS. I'll provide some background if anyone wants more info, but by all means skip to the questions below:

I bought a 2010 RS in late January. It's my first road bike in many, many years, and I'm learning to ride one all over again. Test rode a lot of the competition in this class and loved the RS. What I especially loved was the smooth, powerful handling, but I am afraid to get fit to the bike I have compromised it. 

I am about 5'5", 155 lbs. and in my early 50s. I bought the 51cm size, which on paper should be perfect for me. However, no matter how much stretching I do, I am very inflexible, especially in the back and hamstrings. So reach and upright position are an issue.

My LBS sent me out to ride before a full fitting, encouraging to bring back feedback. Unfortunately, I immediately (after about 30 miles) got tennis elbow from reaching the brakes and serious knee pain. I've had a number of fittings since, at the original shop and using the Specialized system. We've put shims in the brake hoods, got the correct seat height, etc. 

To get the bars and hoods closer to my reach capacity, we have replaced the bars with a shallow drop bar from Specialized. I don't think that should be an issue, although instinctively I'm tempted to go to a slightly wider one that tapers in at the hoods.

So here is my question: We have also had to go to a 75mm stem (from the 90mm OE) set at a fairly steep angle ( I believe it's +28 or +26, if that makes sense) to get the bars up to roughly the seat height. 

The first thing I've noticed, and this is where advice is needed, is that the handling has changed pretty radically. The bike is much less smooth over bumps and in turns. Wobbly is the word that comes to mind. Tough in the wind, scary on even the slightest descent. But since I'm also still learning, it's hard to know how much of it is me and how much is the bike. 

I know I can regain some stability by going to 25 tires and I still have the original (Fulcrum 7) wheels which I know can also be upgraded to maybe something more stable. Would a slightly wider bar improve the handling?

I love the bike and want to keep it, but I feel like I've sacrificed what I loved about it to get it to fit me and fear I may simply need to go to a smaller bike to be more comfortable.

Thanks for reading. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

can you say Custom!

Get a smaller frame, one that fits you, remember Cervelo's run 73 seat tube angles so make sure that part works for you, and you are not sliding your saddle all the way forward to compensate for reach.

Also a short stem, with a serious rise like the one you have, coupled with a slack head angle would handle like crap, to me; to much weight shifted back.

As I stated above, for what you paid for your bike, you could get a custom bike, with a taller head tube, longer chainstays to accomodate the weight shift and dial the head angle and trail to meet your needs.

hope this helps mate good luck


----------



## bdr (Dec 18, 2010)

*thanks*

Definitely something to think about.


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

a_avery007 said:


> too much weight shifted back.
> 
> ...you could get a custom bike, with a taller head tube, longer chainstays to accomodate the weight shift and dial the head angle and trail to meet your needs.


+1. And Pilates.


----------



## bdr (Dec 18, 2010)

Working with the fitter I've gotten the bike much closer to being comfortable, and I love the frame. The next step is to dial back some of the modifications to see if we can get the handling back to where it should be. 

If that doesn't work, I'd like to go back and test ride some of the others--Infinito, Roubaix, maybe this year's R3. I think if I went with a shorter top tube I wouldn't need the short stem. I loved the long top tube on the RS but I guess it put the bars that little bit beyond my reach.

Would love to hear recommendations on a custom bike. 

Thanks all


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

Lobster, Hunter, Steelman, Soulcraft, Sycip, Kish, Strong, Caletti, Serotta, Ira Ryan, Kirk and many many others use the search function...lol

remember to set your saddle setback and go from there, you can't fit for reach by sliding the saddle forward ever!

good luck.


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

<p> Wooble is a characteristic of using a very short stem. Steering becomes more sensitive with a small stem than with a larger stem; and, the sensitivity can become extreme with the smallest size stem. <p>
<p> Going to the smaller size of RS may solve your problem but probably it will not do so. The reach will shorten from 369 mm to 355 mm but the stack height will also shorten from 531 mm to 520 mm. You require both a high stack height and a short reach.<p>
<p>I own an RS but I suggest that you consider a Cannondale Synapse. In size 51, the Synapse has a stack height of 548 mm versus the 530 mm of your size 51 RS; and, the Synapse has a reach of 363 mm versus the 369 mm of your RS. You should also consider the size 48 Synapse. It will have a stack height about the same (1 mm lower) as your size 51 RS and the reach is 355 mm compared to the 369 mm of your RS. The size 48 Synapse will definitely avoid the problem of a short stem. The size 48 Synapse will require the same number of spacers below the stem that you now have and will also require an upward rising stem of the same angle that you now have. Your fitter should be able to provide guidance on which Synapse is the better fit for you. Alternatively, a custom made bike might solve your problem depending on how well the builder understands your problem. Speaking with optimism, your RS may not be a lost purchase. If you gain flexibility over time, you may be able to return to using your RS but with a different and less extreme fit.<p>


----------



## enellch (Jun 15, 2011)

Try returning to a more balanced stem (-6 and around 100mm) and the handling will be back.
As for judging the final fit, keep on riding and do 'the plank' and other efforts to work up your core strenght..that and flexibility may just do the trick. It doesn't happen overnight but will make a world of difference on comfort level of riding. 

Best of luck.


----------



## bdr (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks, this is very helpful. At least I know it's not my poor handling skills.

re: Stack and Reach--I've noticed that manufacturer sites are not consistent in providing this info. Does anyone have a link to a clear explanation and how to calculate?


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

re Stack and Reach, there is a presentation on geometry and reach at http://www.cervelo.com/en_us/engineering/tech-presentations/

Some manufacturers such as Cervelo, Trek and Cannondale are publishing stack and reach data as part of their geometry charts. There are some manufacturers who do not provide the data. I have noticed that competitivecyclist.com provides stack and reach data for some brands that they sell for which the data is otherwise unavailable from the manufacturer.


----------



## bdr (Dec 18, 2010)

*that's great*

thanks. will do my homework


----------

